# Sky way fishing pier ?



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

Im heading down to florida right in the area of sky way pier in january and im looking to be king,tarpon,cobia and shark fishing. Im from VA and all we do is cobia fish really and we do a lot of bottom fishing.. down south is it strictly king rigs? and if so whats the kinds of baits to you run on the king rigs? and im guessing for shark its still the same as usual just use your plano shark rig with a bonito head or something of that nature on the bottom.. And my final question are these fish even going to be in season down south or do they move out for the winter months? Any answers are helpfull thanks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You'll be there at a slow time. I have never fished there at that time of the year but I am guessing grouper and mangrove snapper will be your best bet. Tarpon, kings and cobia will be hanging out in the Keys at that time.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

January is a rough time.... Theres Gag grouper redily available, and sheepshead.


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

oh.... of course but the sharks should be there still im guessing there year round there so theres not even a point to be going down there king rigging than... i should be just grouper fishing really?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Beauty of the skyway is... you just never know.

Put a king rig out.. and freeline a live pinfish for the grouper.

theres allways sharks around, but i have more problems with the damn dolphins then sharks.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Can anyone give me some info about what is biting right now & the type of rigs to use .I may be there in the next 5 or 6 days & would like to be prepared with the right rigs.
Thanks


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

^^^ Kingfish and grouper offshore.
everything inshore


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Grouper on a freelined BIG pinfish. Heavy tackle.. hold the pole freeline the pin with the current. get thumped and crank like he!!.. otherwise youll be rocked up.
One other thing.. you MUST use circle hooks when fishing for grouper and snapper.

Kingfish and spanish macks are running also. Freeline a big threadfin or scaled sardine no weight 12 inches of wire leader..
Spanish like 40lb leader, 8 ft under a cork with a live greenback or shrimp. Or yuo can toss gotcha plugs for em.


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for that ^^^^


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the circle hook law now mandatory from land as well? When it first went into effect it was from a vessel only.....


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

According to this FWC article (page 3 top third), non-offset circle hooks are not required when fishing from the shore, a pier, on a jetty or a bridge. The article does recommend the use of a circle hook and dehooking tool even if it's not required.


----------

